# Saturn's Rings



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2007)

The rings of Saturn as filmed by the Cassini spacecraft:

[video=youtube;73UCCHjoQrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73UCCHjoQrM[/video]


----------

